# Overflow tube problem - HELP!!



## Rhino (Nov 14, 2009)

Hello all, I'm not a professional plumber, but I've horsed around with simple home repairs for decades, as most guys have. This time, however, I've come up on a problem that doesn't make any sense at all and I hope you guys that know can help me figure it out. 

Toilet didn't quit running after a flush (obviously the fill valve hung up...which I've fixed), and water began coming out the flush handle mounting hole and from underneath the tank cover. Needless to say, the overflow tube was not taking the fill flow.

To make things really fun, the toilet is mounted UNDER a counter and I can't see straight down into the tank. But I checked the overflow tube with a mirror and it is completely open. I then checked the bowl wash holes and they're all clear. Next I pulled out the flush valve and felt both directions...toward the base of the overflow tube and in the direction of the bowl. I couldn't feel anything in either direction. 

However, the refill tube water DOES come out the bowl wash holes (at a trickle and only at the rear of the bowl) during filling! Yet when I hold the fill valve open and force water over the overflow tube, it fills instantly and the tank then continues to fill. I can't figure out what the hell is keeping the water from running to the bowl from the overflow tube when the fill rate is greater than just that of the refill tube. 

The toilet flushes as it should otherwise and it will work just fine as is. The problem is that if the fill valve hangs up again and somebody doesn't notice it, it will overfill continuously on the floor. I really don't want to take that risk. Any ideas? Thanks in advance if you can help me out...

Rhino


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Hmmmm...... What color is the toilet Rhino?

Look on the bottom of the tank and see if it has a sticker that looks like this:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I would first, go to lowes and ask the electrical help desk for what you need, because chances are, they will know more than the plumbing proffessional that they have on staff. 
Once you get the parts you need, go home and remove the toilet from the floor. Remove tank and check that the Anti Siphon filter between the tank and the bowl is not clogged. This could be caused by someone using in tank cleaners in the toilet. But, you sound like a smart fella, and im sure you know better than to use in tank cleaners.
After checking the anti siphon Filter, and if it is clogged, you made need to return back to Lowes for more parts.
Next, you will need to reset the toilet. you dont really need a new wax ring, or bolts. Just smash the old wax ring back up around the center of the flange, and reset the toilet. It will smash the wax back out.
After you do all that, turn the water back on to the toilet and check it agian. IF doest work. Come back, and we will go from there.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

You need to snake the overflow tube with a handheld auger...dont use a powered one as they are too powerful. Just get a small hand operated over flow drain machine and work slow....patience is a virtue my friend.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

There is something in the rim water passages that is blocking the flow of water.

I'd use a 2 lb. hammer to crack it open and have a look see...

It really doesn't matter you need a new toilet anyway....

But I just like to see the reason to satisfy my curiosity...


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Where is the ban hamster when you need him? :whistling2:


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Any moment now ....


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Reg - like the new Avatar! :thumbup:


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Hey Reg - like the new Avatar! :thumbup:


 Thanks, PC! On second thought....









Better keep it here for posterity. The avatar changes often.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

shut off the water, drink a 12 pac and go nite nites! problem solved.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Is there a particular brand of beer you recommend leak1?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

you guys are all wrong. I bet you $500 he turned his stop all the way on. So therefore not allowing to toilet to shut off because the water keeps running. If he opens it only halfway. The water will stop.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

For those really fugged up nites, I like someting with a lil kick to it, like uh, some 151, and you gotta chase that shiot with some Icehouse, bud ice, or some Natty Ice. That will help you forget all about that damn toilet.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

house plumber said:


> you guys are all wrong. I bet you $500 he turned his stop all the way on. So therefore not allowing to toilet to shut off because the water keeps running. If he opens it only halfway. The water will stop.



There ya go, we are all suppost to be pro's on here, and your giving away all the secrets. How dare you.:furious:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Get earplugs and the problem will go away!


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

GUINNESS is best for this type of operation! this is the doctors forum right?


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Redwood has the answer. The OP just needs a BFH.:hammer:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

There you have it, my money's on the Doc.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.
__________________


----------

